# What is the purpose of a Video card



## ginguh (Apr 6, 2007)

What exactly is the purpose of a Video card? Can you do without one?

Basically, I've been dumped with a bunch of crappy computers and I keep having one problem after another with them. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about comps. So I'm now playing around with them, trying to figure things out. 

With one of the comps the monitor started making all kinds of wierd lines and shapes, and when I restarted the comp the screen would just be blue/gray with no picture. So I took out what I guessed is the video card and re-seated it, but it still didn't work. Then I tried putting in a video card from one of the other computers, but that didn't work either. Then I just took it out, and plugged the monitor into the other port thingy that's connected to the motherboard (? - all guesses here), and this time the monitor worked. Before when the video card was connected and I tried plugging the monitor into that other port thing it would work. It only worked when I took the video card out.

So that's why I'm wondering what is the purpose of a video card anyway?

Thanks, I hope you can understand me :grin: .


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, You do need a video card it can either be on the motherboard or a seperate card which i think is what you took out, The reason why it went all funny is because its not installed, I can take a guess on what program to install but i do need to know what the make of the card is, You can only use 1 at a time without switching them over.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the card gives better quality than the onboard usually
to use a card you have to disable the onboard and install the drivers for the card


----------



## ginguh (Apr 6, 2007)

It's an Inno3D

Why was it working before if it's not installed  .

thanks a lot!!
ginguh


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

that could be due to a number of reasons, will you be keeping this in all the time? is this the one on the motherboard or a seperate card?


----------



## ginguh (Apr 6, 2007)

umm will I be keeping what in all the time? 
The one that's an Inno3D is the separate card, but it's not on the computer right now. The monitor is just plugged into the onboard one atm.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Could you tell me what series it is please? if you dont know just let me know. Thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.
Since you stated that you don't know anything about computers, could you download Everest from the link in my signature below. Install it and click "Report" Choose "System summary" click next then "Plain Text". Copy and paste the top part of the report (down to "Debug") in your next post. This will give us some details about your system.

It sounds like the video card probably died. Depending on what you use your PC for, the onboard video will be fine. If you're just using it to surf the web, use MS Word, and what not it'll be fine. If you want to play games or do anything video intense, then you'll need a video card.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry but if you read the first post that he put you would understand whats going on.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Sorry but if you read the first post that he put you would understand whats going on.


I did read the post, and do understand what's going on.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

So you are aware that hes got this problem because he took the PCI card out and changed the monitor from the on-board display to the PCI and back again? I know that he needs to just use one with out keep taking it in and out and install the correct driver?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

ginguh said:


> With one of the comps the monitor started making all kinds of wierd lines and shapes, and when I restarted the comp the screen would just be blue/gray with no picture. So I took out what I guessed is the video card and re-seated it, but it still didn't work. Then I tried putting in a video card from one of the other computers, but that didn't work either. Then I just took it out, and plugged the monitor into the other port thingy that's connected to the motherboard (? - all guesses here), and this time the monitor worked. Before when the video card was connected and I tried plugging the monitor into that other port thing it would work. It only worked when I took the video card out.
> 
> So that's why I'm wondering what is the purpose of a video card anyway?
> 
> Thanks, I hope you can understand me :grin: .


Unless I'm understanding that comment wrong, he started having problems before he removed the video card and reseating. Then tried a different video card from another PC, and eventually plugged into the onboard.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, the driver was not installed for the PCI card. then he changed the VGA cable to the motherboard graphics card and the same thing happened, So in a word the drivers are not installed.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Lack of video drivers would not keep a system from posting. The drivers are for correct operation within the OS. If what you are suggesting were true then it would be impossible to install new hardware on a system due to the fact the don't install drivers until you are booted into windows.

I'm not here to argue, I'm here to provide assistance to those in need. That been said, I'm off to bed. It's 5 AM here and it's been a long day.

Have a good one Jaymie.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Even without the driver you would be able to run Windows (but with no 3D acceleration). I agree with Mattlock that Everest is a good idea to find out what motherboard we're dealing with. The Inno3D card is either dead or was not seated correctly.

Nicholas


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry Im not arguing either. Before I had a screen that was grey and blue/black and the disply was big, i had to download the driver for my graphics card to put it all right, I think that this might be that same in this one. Good Night


----------



## ginguh (Apr 6, 2007)

:\ I'm a little lost, but as said:

" If what you are suggesting were true then it would be impossible to install new hardware on a system due to the fact the don't install drivers until you are booted into windows."

I couldn't exactly install a driver because I wasn't even booted to windows..? I don't know.

Anyway, hmmm I do use that comp for more than just that....actually mainly using it for drawing/flash...


thakns for all your help!

edit: sorry, I can't use everest, as the computer I'm on now is not the one in question.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

OK here is a link for a standard graphics card install this on the computer with the problem and then restart it when finished. It should work, If then the screen size is to big, Right click on you background (Desktop) and then select Properties then choose the settings tab, Under Screen Resolution change it to 1024 x768 Pixels and make sure that the colour quality is on the Highest 32-bit and apply the changes, It might go blank for a few seconds then come back on, You will need to click OK on a pop up box to change the size to this then click ok on the disply settings and you computer screen should be fine after then, You might want to run Windows Update for other updates on your graphics card.

Here is the download link

CLICK HERE

If you contiune to still have problems it could be the card is in an non working state.

Good Luck


----------

